# Oil Temperature



## ksb (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey, all. We are going through a hot streak in the Western US and yesterday alone I counted 9 overheated cars off the side of the road as I was driving up a canyon. I've got a 2013 TB (APR I) and kept an eye on my oil temp along the way. It peaked out at 240°F where normally it runs around 220°F (which seems hotter than my old MKVI GTI, btw). With it being > 104°F outside, does 240°F seem abnormally high? At what point should I be concerned that the ongoing high temps will begin to take a toll on the car?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

My TB is doing 230 and Ive been told by my service dept that its on the high side of normal...not sure about 240 though.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Mine runs pretty hot too, I'm taking her in on monday and plan to talk to the tech at the dealer about it since I'm having a/c issues anyway. I'll post up what they say, but I have a feeling its fine.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

When my car overheated yesterday my oil temp was sitting around 220...


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Mine runs pretty hot too, I'm taking her in on monday and plan to talk to the tech at the dealer about it since I'm having a/c issues anyway. I'll post up what they say, but I have a feeling its fine.


Yeah the A/C in these cars just does not perform in 80+ degree heat unless the car is moving. This pisses me off because I expect the A/C system in a new car to perform flawlessly.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Yeah the A/C in these cars just does not perform in 80+ degree heat unless the car is moving. This pisses me off because I expect the A/C system in a new car to perform flawlessly.


Yea, my issue is whenever the a/c is on my idle goes to 1k rpm, and unfortunately its intermittent. But as long as you drive the car around for 5 minutes or so it will happen so I'm hoping the tech can track it down. I've run scans, checked for boost leaks, and checked all connections, can't figure it out though.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ksb said:


> Hey, all. We are going through a hot streak in the Western US and yesterday alone I counted 9 overheated cars off the side of the road as I was driving up a canyon. I've got a 2013 TB (APR I) and kept an eye on my oil temp along the way. It peaked out at 240°F where normally it runs around 220°F (which seems hotter than my old MKVI GTI, btw). With it being > 104°F outside, does 240°F seem abnormally high? At what point should I be concerned that the ongoing high temps will begin to take a toll on the car?


When it's moving further right. Seriously . It's going to get hotter when it's trying to cool you down in 104 temperatures. I've seen the car spike at 250 twice, once when it was 114 in AZ and doing its best to keep me cool, the other when it was 96 on the track and I was driving it like an animal. Coming from the R32 it stays consistently cooler a lot more often so it actually is a lot less alarming from a former VR6 perspective


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since my 2012 TB is my first turbo car, I was seriously thinking about having an oil
cooler installed. May still try to do it if I find oil temps going as high as some of you have
reported but there is no oil filter 'sandwich' available to connect to the large 28mm thread
our filters use. Was told by a custom maker in Australia that he could make one but it 
would be about 40mm high and that might make it difficult to then connect and have
enough open space for the hoses that connect to it. It looks a bit congested in the area
below the filter where the connections would run in and out from to the cooler position
near the radiator.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I would seriously think about an oil cooler. Have friend in Vegas that swear by them.

My brother says 240+ for extended times is bad on oil and should be changed be 50% of use millage.

it breaks down faster. Do you ever used Wetter Water? anyone


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I just did a 900 mile round trip (NY to ME and back) in somewhat hot, but very humid, weather, and also saw some somewhat high oil temperatures, but not as bad as some of you are seeing. Mine got up to about 230 (two clicks to the right of 210). I'll be keeping an eye on it. FWIW, when I saw the oil temp creeping up, I also looked at my coolant temp, and it was always at 190-195, so the overall cooling situation was still ok, it was just the oil heating up. If my coolant had been at 265 like stainline's, I would have been freaking out...

GTarr


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Babie said:


> Do you ever used Wetter Water? anyone


Wetter water is for vehicles that run water in the coolant system or a 50/50 mix. I don't believe the vw coolant has any water content. Wetter water is for H20


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

stainlineho said:


> Yeah the A/C in these cars just does not perform in 80+ degree heat unless the car is moving. This pisses me off because I expect the A/C system in a new car to perform flawlessly.


I can't comment on the oil temperatures since I don't have a gauge but my A/C is *COLD* here in SE Texas even at idle. It was 102* here yesterday and 99 today and it works great.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

My oil tepms got up between 230 and 240 this week. Coolant temp got up to 200 for the first time. Usually stays at 195. AC works great with no problems. 

It was pushing 120 here this week.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

BretAZ said:


> My oil tepms got up between 230 and 240 this week. Coolant temp got up to 200 for the first time. Usually stays at 195. AC works great with no problems.
> 
> It was pushing 120 here this week.


where are you at? 120....Al Gore is right...were at the end of the rope


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha. I am in Phoenix. Its back down to 113 today.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

I looked again today. Mine has actually been running at 240


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Babie said:


> where are you at? 120....Al Gore is right...were at the end of the rope


Don't start with that BS.


----------



## Derrickfromnc (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if there maybe a calibration or sending unit issue from one car to the next. We just traded our 2012 turbo beetle with manual trans for a 2013 R-line convertible with DSG. The 2012 oil temp averaged around 220F sometimes pushing 230F depending on aggressive I drive it. The 2013 runs about 190F and has yet to exceed 200F.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Ill Comment and say that normally my 2013 Beetle Turbo DSG Oil Temp was Around 220-230 Normally


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Vwguy026 said:


> Ill Comment and say that normally my 2013 Beetle Turbo DSG Oil Temp was Around 220-230 Normally


Yep, what he said!..


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Im in south Florida and my average is 220 to 230 depending on traffic. my coolant always sits at 195. highest I have seen on mine was 240 for the oil and 200 for the coolant and that was an Auto X day.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

After a couple lapping sessions at the track (90 deg day and humid), my oil temp peaked at 258. Water never went above 194.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

2 clicks pass 210 , 195 eng temp


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So ran some logs yesterday and found something interesting. Even though the water temp showing on the display says 195, but the readings through the OBDII port are showing 208 degrees for water temp. Something doesn't make sense.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> So ran some logs yesterday and found something interesting. Even though the water temp showing on the display says 195, but the readings through the OBDII port are showing 208 degrees for water temp. Something doesn't make sense.


That is interesting. My beetle was just under a quart low so I picked up some oil from the dealer on my way down to AC this weekend. I talked to one of the service techs and he said that 220-230 was a little on the high side but he also mentioned that the weather (heat) would def. affect it. He was not overly concerned but said to have it checked out when I get back from my trip.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> So ran some logs yesterday and found something interesting. Even though the water temp showing on the display says 195, but the readings through the OBDII port are showing 208 degrees for water temp. Something doesn't make sense.


I'd trust the OBDII port...thats were tuner's get their data from....at least for American Muscle that is the case.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> I'd trust the OBDII port...thats were tuner's get their data from....at least for American Muscle that is the case.


Thats what doesn't make sense, the cluster should be getting its info from the same place.


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

So after reading this topic I'm having second thoughts about driving my 2013 Beetle to S.C. from MA next week and will take wifeys' 2013 Jetta Hybrid. I did an oil change at 5k for this reason to drive it and not worry about the oil temp but after I did I noticed that now on a hot day the temp goes in between the second and third line after 210 which is below 230 and 240 from what I've read, but is this a normal "thing"...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TIRADO said:


> So after reading this topic I'm having second thoughts about driving my 2013 Beetle to S.C. from MA next week and will take wifeys' 2013 Jetta Hybrid. I did an oil change at 5k for this reason to drive it and not worry about the oil temp but after I did I noticed that now on a hot day the temp goes in between the second and third line after 210 which is below 230 and 240 from what I've read, but is this a normal "thing"...


Take the beetle bro, most of what you are hearing from people are most likely only half the story anyway. These cars very reliable. I've taken mine on several over 1000 mile trips already and never had an issue.


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Take the beetle bro, most of what you are hearing from people are most likely only half the story anyway. These cars very reliable. I've taken mine on several over 1000 mile trips already and never had an issue.


Yeah I know, I like the Jetta hybrid, runs great ang gives great gas milage and has all the options the Beetle has except the manual shifter...just would hate to ruin a vacation....and being out of State "down South" I have my reservations on the VW dealerships, been donw to Paris Island and all I see is muscle cars and pick up trucks with gun racks mounted..lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TIRADO said:


> Yeah I know, I like the Jetta hybrid, runs great ang gives great gas milage and has all the options the Beetle has except the manual shifter...just would hate to ruin a vacation....and being out of State "down South" I have my reservations on the VW dealerships, been donw to Paris Island and all I see is muscle cars and pick up trucks with gun racks mounted..lol


You can say the same thing about the jetta, what happens if that breaks down? Can't go through life wondering about the what if's.


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

drtechy said:


> You can say the same thing about the jetta, what happens if that breaks down? Can't go through life wondering about the what if's.


touche


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Had Linden VW check into the complete oil cooler set up INA Engineering has for the TB and
will have it installed, hopefully, by next week. Don't like flirting with those high oil temps and
no matter what anyone says, running cooler is better. VW should have offered one from the
'get go', or at least use an oil filter that didn't have that humongous 28 mm thread which no one
could find a sandwich on the aftermarket for until INA Engineering came up with it. Came 'thisclose' to having an oil filter sandwich constructed by a machinist company in Australia who had many different size sandwiches but not one to fit our 2012/13 Beetles.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Had Linden VW check into the complete oil cooler set up INA Engineering has for the TB and
> will have it installed, hopefully, by next week. Don't like flirting with those high oil temps and
> no matter what anyone says, running cooler is better. VW should have offered one from the
> 'get go', or at least use an oil filter that didn't have that humongous 28 mm thread which no one
> could find a sandwich on the aftermarket for until INA Engineering came up with it. Came 'thisclose' to having an oil filter sandwich constructed by a machinist company in Australia who had many different size sandwiches but not one to fit our 2012/13 Beetles.


Do you have a link to the ina setup? I cant find it


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Do you have a link to the ina setup? I cant find it


They are located in Canada but do show a U.S. phone number in addition to the one in
Canada. Below find all their listed contact information, including the E-mail that I originally
inquired to, which resulted in my receiving a partial photo of the engine bay showing the
sandwich and metal connections for the hoses:

E-mail: [email protected]
USA (Phone): 510.275.4775
CAN.(Phone): 613.867.8667
AIM: issamabed
Skype: issam_abed

INA Engineering
22 Anteres Drive, Unit F
Ottawa Ontario, Canada K2E7Z6


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Linden VW reported to me that the kit was ordered by them and I'm hoping to have it 
installed next week, in time for Waterfest.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So ran some logs yesterday and found something interesting. Even though the water temp showing on the display says 195, but the readings through the OBDII port are showing 208 degrees for water temp. Something doesn't make sense.


what...something stinks


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Linden VW reported to me that the kit was ordered by them and I'm hoping to have it
> installed next week, in time for Waterfest.


i think i would like one too. going out west soon.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> i think i would like one too. going out west soon.


The fellow I've been in contact with is named Issam and he really is a nice guy. If your
brother needs any specifics about the set-up, he should email him.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The fellow I've been in contact with is named Issam and he really is a nice guy. If your
> brother needs any specifics about the set-up, he should email him.


Ridge, where is the email.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Ridge, where is the email.


All the contact information is at www.inaengineering.com 
The E-mail Address is [email protected]


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

Here in the UK its been 30degrees Celsius today and my TDI was showing oil temps (briefly) of 108degrees c on the motorway at a constant 80mph.

Water was at 90degrees c

The oil temp does seem high to me..


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The easiest way to reduce your oil temp a minimum of 20 degrees, and possibly more, is
to install an oil cooler. To avoid having to connect hoses directly to the block, you are
better off installing an oil filter sandwich plate that sits below your oil filter. Your oil hoses
can then connect from there to the cooler which is mounted near your radiator. The only
'metal' oil filter sandwich that I have been able to locate that is a perfect fit for the Beetle
is the one I mention on this thread which is from www.inaengineering.com - The cost for
the complete set-up, including sandwich, hoses, clamps, fittings and the cooler is $479.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> All the contact information is at www.inaengineering.com
> The E-mail Address is [email protected]


thanks

ps do u think this is a new so called window problem with oil temp


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie, all turbos generate much more heated oil than naturally aspirated cars and whereas 
the TB seems to settle in the area of 220 - 230 degrees, doesn't leave us much of a comfort
zone if on some days it 'spikes' higher. Therefore, if by adding a cooler to drop the average
temp range by 20 degrees (to 200 - 210), even on those really intense temperature days the
worst you should occasionally 'hit' is 220 - 230, which is where you're reaching on average
'normal' temp days, now, without a cooler. Long term, it has to have a beneficial effect on the
overall engine since all parts last longer when subjected to less heat.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Babie, all turbos generate much more heated oil than naturally aspirated cars and whereas
> the TB seems to settle in the area of 220 - 230 degrees, doesn't leave us much of a comfort
> zone if on some days it 'spikes' higher. Therefore, if by adding a cooler to drop the average
> temp range by 20 degrees (to 200 - 210), even on those really intense temperature days the
> ...


Ridge, what about if you don't kick those turbos in, just plain cruzin, should the temp rise then as well.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

All I know is that my car is never registering oil temps less than 220, and that is even when
cruising leisurely. If at those times I can be at 200 degrees, I would certainly prefer it.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey, I just spoke with a service rep. about my car. He said oil temps between 210 and 240 is within normal operating range.


----------



## Derrickfromnc (Jan 26, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> Hey, I just spoke with a service rep. about my car. He said oil temps between 210 and 240 is within normal operating range.



Our 2012 registered between 210 - 230, however our 2013 convertible R line has yet to see 200F regardless of outside temps or driving habits. I'm wondering if our guage is out of calibration.


----------



## ksb (Apr 28, 2013)

Derrickfromnc said:


> Our 2012 registered between 210 - 230, however our 2013 convertible R line has yet to see 200F regardless of outside temps or driving habits. I'm wondering if our guage is out of calibration.


Based in what others have reported, 200 does seem low unless they changed something in the R compared with the 2013 Turbo model. Then again, maybe it's all of our gauges that are out of calibration?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My cooler kit should be 'thisclose' to reaching Linden VW and if not by the end of this week,
I should have something to report by next week for sure. Seems like there has been a run,
nationwide, on coolers, but I'm hoping mine is enroute.


----------

